# Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Juni 2011)

*Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Hallo Leute

Wir überlegen, ob wir für unsere Netzteile einzelne Kabel(sätze) anbieten und wollten euch daher gern fragen, welche Kabel ihr gerne nachkaufen können wollen würdet.

Postet bitte auch in diesem Thread, welche Kabel ihr gern hättet (sonstiges?) und über welches be quiet! Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment ihr verfügt.
Ihr dürft natürlich auch mitmachen, wenn ihr über kein Produkt von uns verfügt


----------



## Philipus II (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Ich habe aktuell kein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement. Ich hatte aber auch früher nie Bedarf an zusätzlichen Kabeln. Adapter kauf ich notfalls fürn Euro auf ebay.


----------



## ACDSee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

[x] _Laufwerkskabel 1x SATA_

Viele Systeme bestehen nur aus einem Brenner und einer HDD.
Auch wenn man sleeven will / möglichst wenig Kabelsalat nöchte machen einzelen SATA-Kabel in meinen Augen durchaus Sinn.
Wünschenswert wären verschiedene Kabellängen (25 cm, 35 cm, 45 cm, 55 cm, 65 cm) - idealerweise komplett schwarz ummantelt - um zw. HTPC und Big-Tower alles abzudecken.

Bitte Kabel einzeln anbieten, Sätze sind weniger sinnvoll, da jeder immer ein bestimmtes Kabel sucht.
Am allerbesten wäre es natürlich, wenn man sich zu jedem Netzteil direkt 5 Kabel individuell aussuchen und den Rest bei Bedarf nachkaufen könnte. (die P10 - individual Serie)


----------



## YellowCaps (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Es sind denke ich die Sata Kabel, die man ab und an doch anders braucht wie mitgeliefert.


----------



## ile (8. Juni 2011)

Längere CPU-Kabel und SATA-Kabel mit nur einem oder zwei Anschlüssen (aber trotzdem nicht zu kurz).

Fände ich super, wenn ihr sowas raus bringt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Sata kann ich nicht genug haben, gerne 6 Stück an einer Leitung (bei entsprechender Kabellänge)
Verlängerungen für 24 Pin und 8 Pin würde ich gut finden (die sind ja eh immer fest beim NET dran und bei großen Gehäuse und richtig legen, geht einem schnell die Länge aus). Also die Verlängerungen müssen natürlich perfekt zum schon vorhandenen Kabel passen.

Außerdem wäre ein einzelnes, langes Sata Kabel sehr interessant, für E-Sata, man könnte sozusagen die Energiequelle für die Festplatte gleich mit aus dem Gehäuse legen (wo ist eigentlich die Grenze bei Kabellängen oder ist das nur eine Kostenfrage?)


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Ultra Flexible Silikon Kabel mit MDPCX Sleeve


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Eigendlich sollte man alle Kabel in der Hinterhand haben, wobei es sich auch anbieten würde das man längere Kabel ordern könnte.


----------



## Per4mance (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

[x] _Laufwerkskabel 1x SATA

dazu wärs auch nett wenn es die alle kabel in 3 längen geben würde kurz mittel lang.

was auch mal anders gemacht werden könnte ist p4 kabel vom festen kabelbaum entfernen und dafür 1x 2x4 pol kabel.
_


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Kabel für unsere Netzteile würdet ihr gerne kaufen können?*

Hallo Leute

Vielen dank für eure Teilnahme, eure Beiträge haben uns sehr geholfen.
Wir haben Eure Beiträge werden uns bei der Erstellung des Kabelshops sehr helfen.

An dieser Stelle werde ich die Schließung dieses Themas (und der Umfrage) veranlassen.


----------

